# Core i7 6700 Grafik Treiber

## Tinitus

Hallo,

welchen Treiber für xorg braucht der Core i7 6700. Gibt es da ein Ebuild für?

----------

## mike155

Da gibt es eine schöne Anleitung: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

Danke für die Antwort. Damit funktioniert es relativ gut. Die Grafiktreiber scheinen noch ein wenig buggy. Es gibt immer mal wieder ein paar Grafik Fehler.

Wie z.B. Anzeige in der Titelleiste vom Firefox mit Fehlern

oder wenn über Display Port angeschlossene Monitore wieder eingeschaltet (Stromzufuhr) werden bleiben diese dunkel.

etc.

----------

## mike155

Ich habe vor einigen Jahren die Grafikkarten auf allen Rechnern rausgeworfen und benutze seitdem ausschließlich die GPUs auf den Intel CPUs. Bei mir läuft es sehr stabil und ohne Fehler oder Grafik-Artefakte!

Allerdings ist der gesamte Linux Grafik Stack seit einigen Jahren eine große Baustelle! Auf praktisch allen Ebenen wird herumgeschraubt. Und wenn ich probehalber neuere Features einschalte, dann kann ich teilweise auch Grafik-Artefakte sehen.

Also, ich würde das System zunächst mit den Grundeinstellungen konfigurieren und zusehen, dass alles einwandfrei läuft. Dies bedeutet konkret: UXA statt SNA, kein Vulkan, kein Wayland, kein Glamor, keine Hardware-Beschleunigung in Firefox und LibreOffice, usw. Evtl. muss man auch ein paar Kernel-Parameter setzen (siehe Link oben, Abschnitt "Troubleshooting"). Wenn das stabil läuft, kann man SNA aktivieren und danach vielleicht auch die Hardwarebeschleunigung in Firefox und LibreOffice. Wenn man dann immer noch Lust hat, kann man mit Glamor, Wayland, Vulkan, Xorg 1.19 experimentieren...

Meine Hoffnung ist, dass der gesamte Linux Grafik Stack irgendwann wieder stabil wird und out-of-the-box läuft. Wenn ich an die kommende Umstellung auf Wayland denke, sind wir davon aber noch ein ganzes Stück entfernt...

----------

## mike155

Bei den Kollegen von Arch Linux gibt es eine weitere gute Seite mit wertvollen Tipps: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/intel_graphics

----------

## firefly

 *bug_report wrote:*   

> Ich habe vor einigen Jahren die Grafikkarten auf allen Rechnern rausgeworfen und benutze seitdem ausschließlich die GPUs auf den Intel CPUs. Bei mir läuft es sehr stabil und ohne Fehler oder Grafik-Artefakte!
> 
> Allerdings ist der gesamte Linux Grafik Stack seit einigen Jahren eine große Baustelle! Auf praktisch allen Ebenen wird herumgeschraubt. Und wenn ich probehalber neuere Features einschalte, dann kann ich teilweise auch Grafik-Artefakte sehen.
> 
> Also, ich würde das System zunächst mit den Grundeinstellungen konfigurieren und zusehen, dass alles einwandfrei läuft. Dies bedeutet konkret: UXA statt SNA, kein Vulkan, kein Wayland, kein Glamor, keine Hardware-Beschleunigung in Firefox und LibreOffice, usw. Evtl. muss man auch ein paar Kernel-Parameter setzen (siehe Link oben, Abschnitt "Troubleshooting"). Wenn das stabil läuft, kann man SNA aktivieren und danach vielleicht auch die Hardwarebeschleunigung in Firefox und LibreOffice. Wenn man dann immer noch Lust hat, kann man mit Glamor, Wayland, Vulkan, Xorg 1.19 experimentieren...
> ...

 

Sehe ich anders. Ich habe ne amd radeon karte und die läuft problemlos mit mesa und radeonsi.

Die meisten Problem die ich gelesen habe betraf meistens den intel ddx (Xorg) treiber. Für den gibt es schon länger kein stabilen release.

Einige user haben statt den intel ddx auf den modesetting ddx treiber umgestellt und die Problem waren dann vorbei.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe gerade noch Probleme mit Firefox und youtube.

Das Video läuft nicht weiter. Der Ton funktioniert. Unter Chromium klappt alles sehr gut. Ich denke es liegt am Treiber. Wie kann man das checken? Ich habe kein Flash installiert...

Habe gerade die Hardwarebeschleunigung abgestellt. Damit funktioniert es....erst mal.

----------

